# Jobs available?



## SandyToes (Sep 18, 2012)

Am intending to move to the UK on an Ancestry Visa but am wondering how easy or difficult it is for Aussies to get work. I've heard employment prospects aren't great for people without uni qualifications or any sort of career experience under their belt. All I've ever done is dogsbody work in offices or department stores - nothing terribly exciting. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SandyToes (Sep 18, 2012)

No takers on my question about jobs yet?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

To be absolutely honest! with the unemployment rates being high in Uk, even highly qualified people can sometimes not get a job. Any job in the UK is highly sought after, so you would be lucky to even get a job in the supermarket. Add to that the cost of living, which is going up all the time, petrol costs =high, food costs =not cheap, cost of a place to stay etc, not a good idea!!.
I would suggest, if you are settled where you are for the moment!, perhaps go to learn a trade, or get more qualifications to improve your job prospects, then maybe think about relocating in the future, when hopefully things might have improved in the Uk.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jobs arent easy in the UK. Both my daughters have taken voluntary redundancy from their jobs and at the moment are trawling the job sites looking for work - nothing yet after two months of looking!

Jo xxx


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

I disagree, youl be fine plenty of jobs out there we love Aussies as well !!!!
But why leave Australia ?

voted best place to live in the WORLD




Im job hunting now for the uk as I am moving back there soon, plenty of well paid jobs in Bristol area


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kefaloniaking said:


> I disagree, youl be fine plenty of jobs out there we love Aussies as well !!!!
> But why leave Australia ?
> 
> voted best place to live in the WORLD
> ...


Depends on your qualifications! I managed to get a job after 3 months when I came back to the UK from Spain, but its part time and I dont earn anywhere near enough to support a family - altho it doesnt matter cos my husband is the main breadwinner. I wouldnt ever suggest to anyone that there are plenty of jobs - there arent and its irresponsible to claim otherwise. Remember that there is high unemployment in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

yeh for real not plenty of jobs for sure



Look I have NO Qualifactions what so ever, but I am very good at sales
Easy for me to make 20k a year + bonus.

You just need to find niche markets that are hiring


HELL you want to make a load of money,, be a web designer specialism in PHP and java
50k a year


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kefaloniaking said:


> I disagree, youl be fine plenty of jobs out there we love Aussies as well !!!!
> But why leave Australia ?
> 
> voted best place to live in the WORLD
> ...


Plenty of jobs in Bristol may be, but how many are applying for each vacancy? Competition is just insane, except perhaps for the most highly specialised positions (but there aren't many qualified people to take them). You will find 100s (sometimes 1000s) go for the same job, which you only find out after you apply.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

a great CV, great background with proven record, 3 piece pinstripe suite and a positive attitude.. You can beat the thousands if you are determined to.

England is doing as well as it was a few years back but its better than Greece where I am lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kefaloniaking said:


> a great CV, great background with proven record, 3 piece pinstripe suite and a positive attitude.. You can beat the thousands if you are determined to.
> 
> England is doing as well as it was a few years back but its better than Greece where I am lol



Lets hope that they dont take all of these wonderful job opportunities before you arrive - if you do then!

Jo xxx


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

That was my question- Why do you want to leave Australia??? It's my favorite place in the world. Would move there in a heartbeat.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lovestravel said:


> That was my question- Why do you want to leave Australia??? It's my favorite place in the world. Would move there in a heartbeat.



Funny isnt it, I cant imagine anything worse than actually *wanting* to, out of choice to move to the UK - I had to be dragged back here, kicking and screaming from Spain, where we lived for four years and I absolutely hate the UK and everything about it.

I guess we're all different, with different wishes, needs and criteria. Its nice we can move around I guess!

Jo xxx


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> Funny isnt it, I cant imagine anything worse than actually *wanting* out of choice to move to the UK - I had to be dragged back here, kicking and screaming from Spain, where we lived for four years and I absolutely hate the UK and everything about it.
> 
> I guess we're all different, with different wishes, needs and criteria. Its nice we can move around I guess!
> 
> Jo xxx


I guess I can understand it as well. While I love england and am very excited to move there I don't really like the weather (shocking I know). I don't think we would want to stay there long term. I am hopeful that if things work out as promised by the company (which we have learned through bad experience they are not so trustworthy on international stuff) we will be either moving on to another european country after england and and then maybe australia or singapore. I don't want to just travel the world. I want to live the world. After raising my family I am ready for it!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Kefaloniaking said:


> yeh for real not plenty of jobs for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I admire your optimism :flypig:


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

I always manage to find something,,, like even Car sales has a lot of jobs going it seems, I wouldnt mind applying for Bentley or Jaguar when im back, Huge money to be made
and i love a good company car


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kefaloniaking said:


> I always manage to find something,,, like even Car sales has a lot of jobs going it seems, I wouldnt mind applying for Bentley or Jaguar when im back, Huge money to be made
> and i love a good company car


 You havent a clue

Jo xx


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Too bad its so difficult to move around from country to country.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jojo said:


> You havent a clue
> 
> Jo xx


lol :nod:


----------



## gandm (Sep 18, 2012)

jojo said:


> You havent a clue
> 
> Jo xx


Having just read the currently popular 'visa refused' thread I think this may be an understatement.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

:tape2:


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Kefaloniaking said:


> HELL you want to make a load of money, be a web designer specialism in PHP and java
> 50k a year


This isn't true either. You've added a good £20,000 - and forgotten to mention how fiercely competitive this field happens to be. 

The job situation in the UK is, as others have said, pretty poor. As well as the poor state of the economy, workers are increasingly having to work more years before they can retire and receive a pension, and this in turn is reducing the number of vacancies available. There ARE vacancies of course, but the reality is that there is a massive amount of people chasing each vacancy, including well-qualified people who are chasing _anything_ just so they can be employed.


----------



## SandyToes (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks all. It's true the standard of living (and the weather) is better in Australia, but I love England and thought it'd be good to be able to take up the opportunity to get in on that Ancestry Visa I mentioned in my first post. Even if it's for just a couple of years. Looks as though I might have a bit of a re-think.
Thanks again. I really appreciate your comments.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

Havnt got a clue? I sold my finance company for 130,000GBP and moved to Greece where I have done anything but Party for a bit less than 2 years and help archaeology projects with the HTF. 
I have driven car's from Porsche to Jaguar, Bentley BMW and Ferrari and I know people in that industry. A previous client who I still stay in touch with when I am trying to sell him something, owns one of the most prestige Ferrari Garages in the London area.

I did terrible at school and never went to college or uni


I built everything from scratch with help from only my business partner we sold everything 2011
and are considering another company doing the same thing in 2013


And trust me large corporations are begging for PHP scripters and web designers to take on large project's, 30k a year for junior's and 50k a year for fully qualified.
PHP Scripting and web design is serious work, I know this because I have been shown the job detail's which SADLY I am not qualified to do. The jobs are still vacant as very few people have the skills needed to do the projects.



with all due respect, Okay I am having troubles getting my wife into the country for stupid reasons, but it wasn't that long ago I was in the UK making thousands, I am not saying the job market is great anymore but there IS money to be made, it's not what you know, it is WHO you know and your ability to perform.
Tax's are high but there are companies who still make millions in profit every month


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kefaloniaking said:


> Havnt got a clue? I sold my finance company for 130,000GBP and moved to Greece where I have done anything but Party for a bit less than 2 years and help archaeology projects with the HTF.
> I have driven car's from Porsche to Jaguar, Bentley BMW and Ferrari and I know people in that industry. A previous client who I still stay in touch with when I am trying to sell him something, owns one of the most prestige Ferrari Garages in the London area.
> 
> I did terrible at school and never went to college or uni
> ...


If you say so lol!! You maybe should check with your "friends" what company cars they give to prestige car sales reps these days and how much they earn!!! 

The original poster isnt the very wealthy "high flying entrepreneur" as you think you are. She's a young lady who wants a "normal" and real job

Jo xxx


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

jojo said:


> If you say so lol!! You maybe should check with your "friends" what company cars they give to prestige car sales reps these days and how much they earn!!!
> 
> The original poster isnt the very wealthy "high flying entrepreneur" as you think you are. She's a young lady who wants a "normal" and real job
> 
> Jo xxx





We used to give our sales rep's anything from BMW to Saab convertible, depending on how much they made the company every month.

If i was to work at Bentley for example, taking a different car home every night isn't unreasonable if you are signing contracts daily

I left home at 18 with NO Qualifications, life is what you make it.


Plenty of jobs out there, Customers Services is okay pay as it Telesales
infact Telesales you can make a lot of money if your good


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kefaloniaking said:


> We used to give our sales rep's anything from BMW to Saab convertible, depending on how much they made the company every month.
> 
> If i was to work at Bentley for example, taking a different car home every night isn't unreasonable if you are signing contracts daily
> 
> ...



Like I say, you havent a clue, the practice of sales reps taking stock home when they wanted has long gone. Farrari give their reps and managers Fiats. Please try to stop usurping the thread with your wisdom now, its really about the original poster wanting a proper job in the UK, for which there arent many and jobs that are available are much in demand.

Jo xxx


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

Op, youl be fine use your Australian charming voice and have a good CV


Sales Jobs in London, London


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Kefaloniaking said:


> And trust me large corporations are begging for PHP scripters and web designers to take on large project's, 30k a year for junior's and 50k a year for fully qualified. PHP Scripting and web design is serious work, I know this because I have been shown the job detail's which SADLY I am not qualified to do.


Yes, and I'm one of those people, with many more qualifications beyond PHP too. You over-estimate the market.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

send me a PM ill put you in contact with a recruitment agency in Bristol area, the owner is a mate of mine and will show you what they have on offer. These were the figures he told me and was advertising positions recently


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Kefaloniaking said:


> send me a PM ill put you in contact with a recruitment agency in Bristol area, the owner is a mate of mine and will show you what they have on offer.


Thanks, but I work in central London and live on the opposite side of the UK.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Sometimes things or people are not always as they present online and sometimes people put a little too much information about themselves online that reveals the truth. That's all I have to say about that.

Nice thing about searching for jobs nowadays is that there is tons of information online. When applying online there are so many applicants that software is used to filter out based on keywords applications are never seen by a human until the end. A personal introduction if possible can help your chances.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lovestravel said:


> Sometimes things or people are not always as they present online and sometimes people put a little too much information about themselves online that reveals the truth. That's all I have to say about that.


 One has to take these things with a pinch of salt 

jo xxx


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Some of us have been around long enough to see right through it and move on along.


----------



## SandyToes (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks again to those of you who've provided words of wisdom. I am presently in Australia and can only go by what I'm told from people who are in the UK now and living the life.
JoJo is correct when she says I'd be looking for an ordinary, everyday run-of-the-mill job; not some swish high-flying position with a sports car. Thanks again, all.


----------



## melford (Aug 20, 2012)

jojo said:


> Funny isnt it, I cant imagine anything worse than actually *wanting* to, out of choice to move to the UK - I had to be dragged back here, kicking and screaming from Spain, where we lived for four years and I absolutely hate the UK and everything about it.
> 
> I guess we're all different, with different wishes, needs and criteria. Its nice we can move around I guess!
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree - it is a wonderful country but it's also quiet isolated so if Aussies want to see the UK/Europe and even America, it is easier to do so by setting up base over here where you speak the same language and everything is relatively similar!


----------



## alex.sibianu (Nov 5, 2012)

Could anyone tell me if there is a good market for online projects in UK?

Thanks, 
Alex


----------



## london2012 (Feb 26, 2012)

SandyToes said:


> No takers on my question about jobs yet?


You may want to try recruiters. I had success with recruiters back in 2011 when I was in the UK. I will admit it may be difficult without some time of specialized training to find a decent paying job. But once you get some UK experience on your CV it should get easier.....and getting specialized training is easy enough....I have loads of links for free online training that I use to supplement my paid training..


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Not all people, and not in all fields, but for many people in many fields, it has often turned out that the UK employers have little or no interest in anything done OUTSIDE the UK. 
Very often, they want UK work experience, and UK references.
So, if you are NOT coming here after having a huge career someplace else, you are sort of starting on 'even ground' in a way!
If you are young, you can always start doing promo work, or fliering, just to get by. 
Pay is low, but it is something!

You can check out Promojobspro.com for some promo/flier work. 
You can fill out a profile. You will need a non-webcam photo for the profile. 

In some ways, you are at an advantage. I had an actual 'career' before I moved here, and tonnes of experience, and I have not been able to find anything even close to that here, which has been hard. 

Also, there is a fairly close knit Australian expat community in London, and they hang out in Australian pubs, and have a meet-up group online. They may be able to help you with work!


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unemployment in the UK is down to its lowest level in quite a while, there are plenty of jobs out there but competition for the places. 

It also depends where you are looking, and what you are willing to do. As you have no real experience or qualifications it may be best to start low and try to work your way up - however if you are going to be earning minimum wage you will find it bloody difficult to afford your own place so you may need to be prepared to settle for a homeshare place until you find a boyfriend / girlfriend who has a decent job


----------



## amiilogan (Mar 26, 2012)

Pryce Warner are a good company to work for and they often have a host of positions to fill; take a look at their careers page maybe; I'll see if I can find a link to it and post it soon after.

Ciao for now!

Amii x


----------



## redcat72 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello! New member here. I have been contemplating a move to the UK and submitted my CV to several secretarial recruiting agencies as well as directly applying to a few job postings. My experience consists of 17 years as an Executive Assistant (I believe this is called a PA in the UK), and office administration at the same company. Am I crazy to think a person from the US might be chosen over a UK applicant in this career field? From the research I've done it appears I would have to be sponsored for a work visa from a prospective employer to even think about moving to the UK.

I've been trying to find American companies that might have a UK branch, but I can't imagine they would send someone there right out of the gate.

Also, what about being a PA for a family? I have seen a couple job postings like that, but am not sure if they are legitimate.

Otherwise, I guess my only other option is to attempt to go for a masters degree at one of the universities. But as you can see from my years of work above, I have been out of school a while.  Not to mention, that is the far more expensive option. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You can't move to the UK without a visa. The chances of you finding a sponsor for a position as a PA are pretty close to zero. In order for an employer to be able to offer a job they will have to prove there is no acceptable applicant in the UK or EU. That's a pool of about 500 million workers, none of whom need visa sponsorship. With high unemployment there are hundreds of capable applicants for every job.

Tier 2 work visas of which there are few are only going to be issued to those with extraordinary skills. I'm sure you are a great secretary, but your chances of finding a sponsor are not good or very realistic.

Your best options are enrolling in an advanced degree program which will be expensive or exploring your eligibility for European citizenship thru ancestry.


----------



## redcat72 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input nyclon. That's what I was afraid of. I will have to keep exploring my options, and look into some American companies with UK branches.


----------



## redcat72 (Nov 13, 2012)

I had another question. Would it be possible to telecommute for my current US based company while living in the UK? (They have no UK branches or affiliation) Have any other US citizens done this? There does not seem to be a visa that covers that type of situation. Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

redcat72 said:


> I had another question. Would it be possible to telecommute for my current US based company while living in the UK? (They have no UK branches or affiliation) Have any other US citizens done this? There does not seem to be a visa that covers that type of situation. Thanks again.


You can't, without a proper work visa, something like sole representative: UK Border Agency | Representatives of overseas business. 
Not that they find it easy to catch you, but you'll be breaking your conditions of stay by working remotely without a proper visa. Also you won't be paying UK taxes and contributing to National Insurance.


----------



## redcat72 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for that link. That may be a very possible option. (Sole representative of an overseas company) I definitely want to do everything legally, above board, and with the proper visa!


----------



## Koosalagoopagoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Graduated a university in Southampton and struggled to find a job in my field, despite applying for a substantial amount. However, my profession is considered really niche and some people do not consider it as an industry at all (sports related). After spending 2 years in Southampton (after graduation) I eventually moved to London, but still struggled. On both occasions I managed to find a job to get by, but you don't really want that after you have a degree.


----------



## Koosalagoopagoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Would not mind going to Asia to work as an English teacher. I have to weight my opportunities.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It always amazes me how many English teachers can't spell.
It's no wonder that when you look on forums there is so much poor spelling and grammar.


----------



## Koosalagoopagoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It always amazes me how many English teachers can't spell.
> It's no wonder that when you look on forums there is so much poor spelling and grammar.


Where did I stumble?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think I mentioned any names


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

CampoKid said:


> That would be the previous governments fault - with their 'everyone gets a degree' pledge, all but 'real' degrees have very little pull nowadays.
> 
> You could always go into teaching..?


Even the "better" (i.e. reputable/well paying) jobs teaching English overseas will often require a university degree... for example, Japan's JET Programme stipulates that a Bachelor's Degree (or 3 year teacher training certification) is mandatory in order to be selected.


----------

